# Ten Buses Grow into a Train



## DET63 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 5, 2009)

Try this link for a view of the article.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 5, 2009)

I shot some video of one of those in Chicago in the 50's.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Aloha

Anybody else note the cover price 52 years ago, I wish my wages increased by that much. About 2 years ago, my wages were about 2.5% less than my first job in theater when I was 15.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 5, 2009)

I noticed the price also was only 35¢!

It was more than my wages at the time!  But then again, I wasn't even born in 1955! :lol:


----------



## profwebs (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a stack of these that I haven't even went through yet. I'm not even sure what years they are from, but I'll definitely look to see if I have this issue.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 6, 2009)

Notice the train has oval windows, like the bus; further, that the bus and the train are in similar paint schemes. Is the bus anticipating being needed for a "bustitution" down the line?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe that's why it's pacing the train! :lol:


----------



## Phila 30th St (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link *PetalumaLoco*...now I can finally find out what owners say about the new Packard!


----------

